# Cheaper State?



## gixxerboy87 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi, i'm new here, my wife and i are thinking of moving to the US on a work VISA, we were thinking of Texas as we have friends there already but in terms of living costs we were wondering which are the more expensive/cheaper States to live in?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

gixxerboy87 said:


> Hi, i'm new here, my wife and i are thinking of moving to the US on a work VISA, we were thinking of Texas as we have friends there already but in terms of living costs we were wondering which are the more expensive/cheaper States to live in?


What sort of work visa and/or company allows you to chose where to live dependent on the cheapness of the place?

Work visas are specific to job location.


----------



## gixxerboy87 (Feb 20, 2012)

ok, well i'm a qualified accountant i currently work for an american company in the UK one of the options would be to move to Florida and work for the American company's head office.
as i said we also have friends in Fort Worth Texas


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

gixxerboy87 said:


> ok, well i'm a qualified accountant i currently work for an american company in the UK one of the options would be to move to Florida and work for the American company's head office.
> as i said we also have friends in Fort Worth Texas


If cheap is part of the decision - please cross out DFW.


----------



## Polemicuss (Feb 2, 2012)

Well US is a big place and of course big cities are most expensive Honolulu, NYC, Bosting, San Francisco, Chicago, San Diego, LA, etc... I always thought San Antonio was not too expensive and a lot of culture. Florida is very hot and humid in some sections, and is expensive in Miami area i think but cheaper in Orlando. there are so many different areas to consider it is hard to peg 1 or 2.. there are different cultures, dialects, climates, etc. You really need to know where you want to live - what kind of life, what kind of food, weather, way of life etc and then you can find cheaper or more expensive cities in that area.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Some of the less expensive states to live in would be rural states such as: N. Dakota, S. Dakota, Wyoming, Kansas, Utah, and Nebraska.
Understand though, that although these states have an overall lower cost of living, the salaries/wages are less in most cases than other areas.


----------



## bfremont (Jun 7, 2012)

The rural states in general are definitely less expensive. You may want to look into specific towns or counties as opposed to states.


----------



## Amy Lee (Jun 11, 2012)

Oklahoma is one of the cheapest states, hope it helps


----------

